# Ferdowse Clinic / Heckington Manor - May 2013



## UEP-Wales (May 4, 2013)

Ferdowse Clinic / Heckington Manor
May 2013

This wonderful looking property was built in the 1800’s as a manor house and eventually became the only residential clinic for alcoholics within the Lincolnshire area.

Dr Mostafa Morsy, a specialist of addiction treatment, spent around £300,000 bringing the former Heckington Manor up to scratch and opening a successful private practice for the treatment of alcoholism in the late 1980s. In 2003, the government had drastically cut funding for this sort of treatment and Dr Morsy had no other option other than to close the doors of his pride and joy.

Since being disused, the property has been vandalised heavily and now sits waiting for a new owner.







Exploring Ferdowse Clinic was quite peaceful and simple, despite it being pitch black inside! It was a shame to see the building in such a state especially given that it’s not exactly on public view but there is still hope for this once grand manor house if work begins soon. This is very doubtful though because the building is still on the market for around £900,000!

Visited with UE-OMJ


































































Thanks for looking and as always, more shots can be found over on my website! ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2013)

Awesome shots as always...

I actually quite enjoyed it here, ok it was a bit worse for wear and kinda dark downstairs but thats all part of it really.















































































































































Thanks.


----------



## steve2109 (May 4, 2013)

Great stuff from the pair of you as normal...


----------



## sonyes (May 4, 2013)

Lovely pics from you both, particularly like the last one


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Nicely done guys
Liking that


----------



## alex76 (May 5, 2013)

smashing work fellers as always


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 5, 2013)

great pics all round, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 5, 2013)

Great pics both of you!
Shame it's been left like that, we had a gang of kids run out on us, pretty scary, lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2013)

Cheers for the comments everybody


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Best stained glass windows I seen for ages,thanks for sharing chaps.


----------



## TeeJF (May 6, 2013)

Well done chaps. Great find.


----------



## ZerO81 (May 6, 2013)

This looks very nice indeed!


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Lovely pics from both of ya! There's a lot left there, looks a good splore! 
Cheers for sharing such lovely pics!


----------



## skankypants (May 6, 2013)

Nice sets there both.....you have both done realy well with the lighting conditions,especially in the pics of the room with the tv and fire place....that is literaly pitch black...top job..


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 7, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Nice sets there both.....you have both done realy well with the lighting conditions,especially in the pics of the room with the tv and fire place....that is literaly pitch black...top job..



Thanks. That was just 2 decent torches pointed at the ceiling.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thanks. That was just 2 decent torches pointed at the ceiling.



A good 2min exposure for mine too! Sitting in the chair for that long was very hard lol!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

great shots lads, top reportage!!!. eeekk those nasty syringes !


----------

